
The Human Log - JimWestergren
https://neilkakkar.com/the-human-log.html
======
miluoshi
Here's a fresh discussion related to the article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20795526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20795526)

